# FW Space Wolf Sneak Peek



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> That’s right, upgrades for the Sons of Russ, the VIth Legion, the Space Wolves aren’t far away. Keep a look out for a Forge World newsletter announcing their release soon.
> 
> If that’s not enough for all of you Fenrisians, I hear some old favourites will be coming back to the Forge World web store too. The Space Wolf Terminator Upgrade set has been missing in action for quite some time, but it’ll be making a reappearance just as soon as we can make enough to satisfy all of you aspiring Wolf Lords.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kinda looks like the SW bits got used in conjunction with BaC minis. Pretty!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Bit lazy of FW - they seem to increasingly be just making chests and shoulder rather than arms, heads and legs too.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh.... this is going to get expensive. Little bit half-assed though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice upgrades, nicely done, now the smell of wet dog hair on Heresy will become more pungent as more wolves come out of their lairs and gather their packs!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I like them. I'm not a Space Wolf player, but I'm pleased that they included all the runic script and totems on the armour without making it look gaudy. One of the things I like most about 30k is it's functional aesthetic.

As for lazy, not really. These are just the upgrade chests and shoulders, just like every other legion has. It's not their special unit. The lack of a helmet kind of baffles me though. Maybe, since on the cover of Prospero Burns and such, there are many unhelmeted Space Wolves they're working on some bare faces? I don't know, just idle speculation but I'm sure they're on their way.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

The helmets could be underway too - The picture just display that they're working on it and acts as a teaser. My guess is that it comes with helmets in the end, just like any other legion.


----------

